# The Dead Poet's Society Manor Festation : Sept 2012



## Mars Lander

Ever since Ninja Kitten and Skeleton key posted Bull House / Fur House I was almost obsessed, I sat there looking at what could rival a euro splore but in the UK, I knew they wouldn't tell where it was as they had already said but I still did ask  but it didn't get me any where

So I set to work , you see all the clues were there I just had to piece it altogether 3 days later I had it, I let certain parties know..they weren't pleased, it kind of left a nasty taste so I left it, I must say that this is all water under the bridge and we all know each a little if not alot more now , so all is good 

So fast forward months and many plans falling through, plus Ssshhhh....and I, might just have landed an exhibition at a largeish public gallery and I so want at least one shot from this in it! 


Planning here is pretty paramount I mean the Bull, stories of an angry farmer and people being arrested and de-arrested not good.

Ssshhhh.... , Luckypants and I were going for it this time no matter what.

We practiced and drilled the route which had us acting out our plan in Luckypants front room (bagsy not being the bull), after all we are gonna attempt this in complete darkness,...."ok over the XXXXX now which way?....XXXX....wrong we all drowned , start again, blah blah then what xxxxxx. no you forgot the bull we all got horrifically skewered, the bull is wearing us like horn ornaments...start again from the beginning....and so on till we were tight as.

Special thanks to Ninja Kitten SkeletonKey, and extra thanks to CameraShy, I must add here none of them told me the place initially and only offered advice as they knew I already had it down.

Ok on with the show....

We get to the place , hearts racing we are at phase 1 no need to worry about the bull just yet...we walk along next minute Luckypants makes a sound breaking the plan and points to the BULL sat just yards from us!!! wagging his tale like a giant angry horned cat gone wrong, thing is in the wrong [email protected]@king place!!, we tip toe back the bull glares...suddenly lights, a vehicle is coming past us ..we hit the deck, we are in a bad place ,Mr Angry over there Mr bull over here and an undisclosed hazard I wont go into adding extra complication in case it goes udders up, then the vehicle stops our hearts pound, the bull wags his tail WTF!!! are we doing

What seems like an age the vehicle drives off again PHEWW .... but still the horned beast is ever present..time to move and sharpish . eventually we are IN!!!!!!!

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ACCESS+++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Its pitch black and Bull Manor is not in the best of health, its a flaming deathtrap in parts but we are in, we take seats in the darkness, the feeling now I can only describe as...

Remember when you was a kid on Christmas morning, you wake up too early to open your presents, but as the light slowly unfolds you can start to make out that they're there.

It was like that here, as we sat in the darkness waiting for the morning to show us the splore, we were sat there waiting, tripods at the ready, grinning like kids and marvelling at the wonderful shapes as they took form.

Ok you mothers, lets BULL!

The morning reveals this, can't beleive what I am looking at I was now actually in the surreal world of Fur House







All the old favourites are still here totally unmolested and unpilfered, no graff or anything, there are loads of little wooden egg timers , i placed one on either side of this luvlee...






This room was just fab, full of the most bizarre things a lot of which have faces.






I thought this was the coolest thing in the place...






Where's Wallis?






I have noticed from other images on flicker that there seems to be a couple of stamps missing or I hope else where in the melee, the furry thing is just awesome its a paperweight and weighs a ton






Further in into the fray...






the music room with its rotten but amazing ornate piano and in contrast this thing looked like it could be made to work one day...






Here we are in the hall , the stairs going up to another 2 floors, floor 3 is for suicides, floor 2 isn't that great either with gaping holes in the stairways and a ladder going to another section of floor 2, on floor 3 is a massive wardrobe leaning against the warped bannister threatening to topple over at any minute and I doubt this place will be intact for much longer, the whole house seems to be eating itself in its own unchavved natural decay






One of the star attractions to this splore legend, the epic library!






Sadly we couldn't get this to tune in , Philips don't make em like they used too 






Check that rug , this is the room to get ready for a Furhouse Booshesque party






I crazily climb some strange tall ladders leaning against even more rot right under the precariously balanced huge wardrobe and find rooms in a much greater state of decay and filth






This is Mrs Hoover room






I get down the ladder in one piece to the sound of wood groans and Ssshhhh.... saying i was mental for even going up there lools

Its time to leave we've had our fill, we are covered in Fur House dust and God knows whatever, but we loved it.. problem is our exit is now the centre of a band of workers who dont seem to be going any place, we need to go, we have other splores to tour..still after another 30 mins they are right next to us literally, we need to vacate , we come out another way , an altogether very unsubtle way , but extreme luck is with us we are not spotted, we can see freedom can we reach it, but where is the bull and now its broad day light, we will be seen at the last hurdle , we dash for it bollox to the bull and where ever he is and stuff the farmer we are off but wait the bull! oh no's................
..............................................................................
___________________________________________________





___________________________________________________

Unbeknown to us Luckypants used to work in the circus and summoning his ancient circus powers from yesteryear he tamed the bull and got a thorough sound licking for his efforts, nice one.






Obviously this not something I would recommend personally! we are protected somewhat here, remember animals can have bad hair days and be unpredictable.

All in all the best splore and fun times to date and the day is young 

You too can walk around this enigma with me, check the video below you lucky peoples you  

[ame]http://youtu.be/e1owLUxhvDs[/ame]

look out below for some exceptional images from my sploring gal Sssshhhh.... and animal trainer Luckypants

Adios Amigos.​


----------



## Sshhhh...

This has been on the cards for many months and finally we got there! The usual excitement before a splore oozed from our pores but this time magnified by a million because we were going to bull manor! A little trepidation was lingering though, on the circumference of our bubble, holding a big pin in its hands! The bull. This is the bit i didnt like, we were going to enter into the unknown, i can handle the usual hazards but a bloody big bull with gigantic horns, now thats a different story. Dont get me wrong, i love animals, but i dont want them chasing me  When Lucky pants said the bulls there and with a squint of the eyes in the darkness, i made out the sillouette of the big chap with his big horns, mere feet from us, lay under a tree, tail flicking like an angry cat. i froze like a rabbit caught in the headlights and nearly soiled myself. I didnt know what to do, run, sneak away or keep still. Then we were nearly in headlights, a car was going down the drive and then stopped, we ducked. my heart was pounding like roger rabbits. Luckily the car drove off and thankfully the bull didnt move, we cautiously walked past him and made our way towards the manor, relieved and with clean underwear.
On with the pics..












































































This was obviously once a grand place but unfortunately now beyond repair, going up the stairs was like walking on sponges! Its sad to see such a place in this state but i feel privileged to have been a part of it for a while and to at least salvaged some of it in every pixel. 
We left feeling elated and smelling of old things ​


----------



## Lucky Pants

Nice you two well done.


----------



## Lucky Pants

First a big thanks to ALT and Sshh...for the invite , Ninja Kitten ,Skeleton Key and Camera Shy for the heads up.
The best to date funny as .










































Thanks again to everyone and a special thanks to the grand girl , Bull manor .​


----------



## LairdOfLochaber

Unbelievable place! Such awesome pictures, such derelict grandeur! Fabulous architecture. Ought to be a set for a production of the Fall of the House of Usher.


----------



## abel101

Lovely sets from all you three, you always come up brilliant with the photos.
I can always expect some good stuff from you three, everytime! 
Also please say your doing more videos!!!


----------



## UE-OMJ

'Awesome' just doesnt seem a good enough word! This is a place I wont be going to but I feel that I dont need to with images like these  Thanks for sharing. Stunning, stunning stunning!!!


----------



## nelly

Excellent photos from you all and a great video.

Love it!!!


----------



## Ninja Kitten

oh wow! dont think ive enjoyed a report like that since reading lees epic chernobyl one..your adventures un ravel like a story and i can so put my self in your shoes and see my self there with you..its like sploring from my front room reading your posts. i am so glad actually that your research payed off and you found this little treasure as saying "no sorry" to such like minded folk really is difficult at times..you all totally deserved to see her and have returned with a wonderful insite into a very speacial place..and you managed to escape the highland fling! brill


----------



## steve2109

Stunning photos from all of you and what a great write up, was worth the all your efforts in the end, loved the idea of you planning your entry in the front room of your house ! thanks for sharing look forward to more of your adventures


----------



## mookster

Still got to see this myself....

Also best photos of the bull ever!


----------



## night crawler

What a stupendous report the photos were brilliant and the write up hilarious but the bull had to be the star, what a pussycat :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## perjury saint

*Absolutely stunning! Fantastic pics from all three of you!! A brilliant report!!
Just makes me wanna see it even MORE!!!!! *


----------



## daimo_45

I see the ladder we put up came in use! I think we were the first to get into the children's bedrooms and we also went to the top floor. This was my fav explore so far!!!!!


----------



## sploradora

um...... wow!!!!! enough said


----------



## vmlopes

Top work, Mooky if you wanna go pm me !!


----------



## amarisfionn

Brilliant report and amazing photos from all! I can't stop looking at photos from this place, looks like a great explore


----------



## tank2020

All your pics are fantastic, such amazing natural decay.


----------



## sonyes

Fabulous report, loved it! As for the pics, what can I say.....AWESOME, from all of you, I love the different processing styles you all have. Top marks all round!!


----------



## Pen15

One Word......... WOW !!!

That report by all three of you is just something else. Funny right ups and images arn't too bad either. Only joking folks  Its one of the best reports I have seen well done to you all and keep up the great work.I look forward to reading about your next adventures.


----------



## Stussy

Fantastic report by all three of you, the images capture the place so well and the story makes you actually think I as there as well, absolutely brilliant, out of 10 its off the scale!


----------



## TeeJF

Quality!!!


----------



## strider8173

wow some really fantasic pictures here. i need to find me one of these places


----------



## Judderman62

superb shots and report from all of you - nice one


----------



## UEP-Wales

Great stuff as always!


----------



## Mars Lander

Thanks to all you , for the most wonderful feedback on this labour of love report, greatly appreciated and glad you enjoyed it


----------



## flyboys90

It amazes me that this site is still fairly intact in view of the value lying around having said that comparing this with previous reports it looks like things are going AWOL?
Absolutely brilliant report & photos from you all.Is there only the one Highland? in the area if so so thats quite sad as they are very social cattle!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber

Looking at these again, I really like the staircase shots. Especially the one where the entire landing is gone. So much of the house looks fairly intact if you just see the walls, but the horizontal surfaces are just beyond decayed! Makes you wonder how that heavy furniture keeps from falling through the floor.


----------



## Sshhhh...

Ninja Kitten said:


> as saying "no sorry" to such like minded folk really is difficult at times..



No worries NK, we completely understand and accept, its just the way it is. Thanks for your great comments


----------



## Lusker

Stunning work guys


----------



## hnmisty

Is that the skeleton of the bird inside the bird cage?! I can't work it out...

Brilliant. I'm green. Again.


----------



## TeeJF

You know, I just ;looked again and I still think J's pic looking up all the stair flights is the one for me!

How on earth did LP get the bull so placid???


----------



## silver surfer

what can i say , fantastic pics from an awsome place,well done to all of you ............


----------



## Mars Lander

hnmisty said:


> Is that the skeleton of the bird inside the bird cage?! I can't work it out...
> 
> Brilliant. I'm green. Again.



Well its a skeleton of a bird , if i remember rightly there are more in the fireplace, they must of got stuck and fell down or something, someone on flickr reckons that they placed the skeleton in the cage for a shot, I placed a cat near it too, but i never liked the finished image so didnt put in the original report but here it is , its a bit hard to make the bird out , it gets too swamped with the bars but hey ho....







TJ, Luckpants has a way with the animals plus he had a hand full of grass  , its not a ploy I would use to get past him tho, by now we had got to the main road and he'd wondered about a fair bit it seemed


----------



## Sshhhh...

TeeJF said:


> You know, I just ;looked again and I still think J's pic looking up all the stair flights is the one for me!
> 
> How on earth did LP get the bull so placid???



Aww thanks M, hope you and T ok


----------



## zombizza

hmmmm
sadly, when i went a couple of weeks back, a lot of these niknaks seemed to have gone


----------



## Mars Lander

zombizza said:


> hmmmm
> sadly, when i went a couple of weeks back, a lot of these niknaks seemed to have gone



Any pictorial evidence of your vist then?


----------



## zombizza

i posted it over in 28DL but it went into the np area (even though im not a member). I could post them here i spose at is aint a secret really. (perhaps on this thread) but people can be funny about all of this. advice?


----------



## krela

Do whatever you want, it's your call, but post it as a new thread if you do post it.


----------



## TeeJF

Nik naks gone... peeps posting in 28DL... do I need say any more?


----------



## zombizza

haha. should have guessed this would happen.
great photos though, i found it far too dark in there to get anything decent


----------



## mookster

TeeJF said:


> Nik naks gone... peeps posting in 28DL... do I need say any more?



Especially as all sites must be named now on there....


----------



## zombizza

mookster said:


> Especially as all sites must be named now on there....



Hmmm. Am I missing something here?


----------



## rectory-rat

zombizza said:


> Hmmm. Am I missing something here?



From what I know, 28 have a policy of forcing the naming of sites posted on their forum. Which has obvious massive failings as a forum policy. And many of us are, shall we say, rather distrusting of many of the 28dl crowd...

~RR


----------



## krela

This isn't 28dl, thus there is no need to discuss what the rules on 28dl are here.


----------



## Mars Lander

Different hourses for different courses, on here we name stuff that is considered vulnerable for whatever reason with their" own" name usually based on what happened their or something down to the explorers unique experience there or some artefact that is there , like this one "Dead Poet Society" or UE-OMJ's recent "Red Dress" manor etc.

I would hate this place to be named with it's real name!


----------



## John_D

Fantastic set of reports and pics  What saddens me however is that the contents of that library will almost certainly be destroyed unless they are saved in the not too distant future  How , in this country, in the 21st century, can this sort of place be abandoned with all it's potentially valuable contents still in situ?  Totally crazy situation.


----------



## mookster

rectory-rat said:


> From what I know, 28 have a policy of forcing the naming of sites posted on their forum. Which has obvious massive failings as a forum policy. And many of us are, shall we say, rather distrusting of many of the 28dl crowd...
> 
> ~RR



That is precisely what led to me being banned on there after I voiced an opinion about the rule one of the mods took exception to....haven't gone back since.

But Krela is right there is no need to discuss that place here so apologies for starting it off!


----------



## Mars Lander

John_D said:


> Fantastic set of reports and pics  What saddens me however is that the contents of that library will almost certainly be destroyed unless they are saved in the not too distant future  How , in this country, in the 21st century, can this sort of place be abandoned with all it's potentially valuable contents still in situ?  Totally crazy situation.



Cheers, some of the books are past hope due to damp , fungi and other papal atrophies but there are some sections where the books seemed relatively dry and free from rot, but as you say ultimatley time will take its toll on them unless the owner steps in, which as it seemed to me is unlikely , at this present time anyhow


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M

Awesome report mate really covered this place well love your processing  would love to see this place at some point


----------

